
Save Comcast - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/04/save-comcast
======
panarky

      The W3C once stood for the open Web. After decades of using
      its power to make companies agree to clear the barriers that
      prevented innovation, now they're helping them create those
      barriers. It's a shame.
    
      It's shameful.

